# Moss? In pot



## southernbelle (Mar 5, 2021)

I have this in a couple of pots, both Cattleyas. Should I be concerned? If so, what should I do?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2021)

? moss. Less light on the roots/pot


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2021)

Not a problem to me.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 5, 2021)

I've got the same thing going on with some of mine in clear pots. It hasn't been a problem.


----------



## terryros (Mar 5, 2021)

Deb, maybe a little moss, but I think some is good old Cyanobacteria (that is sometimes called algae). Produces oxygen with its chlorophyll and consumes some nutrients and is only growing on the walls where it can get light. It won’t be in the interior of the pot. Doesn’t adversely affect the plant unless it is blocking air holes. We get more when we feed higher concentrations of fertilizer. I don’t like it blocking the view of the roots, but probably don’t want to try and kill it off with chemicals.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 5, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> ? moss. Less light on the roots/pot


Can’t really do that. Funny how it’s affected only two pots. All are in clear plastic.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2021)

Slotted clay pots, m'dear.


----------



## musa (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't think that moss is a problem. In contrast to algae it is even an indicator of a healthy root environment. To avoid it and still be able to see the roots I have a pot-in-pot system. A transparent pot stands in a opaque pot of the same size and form.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 6, 2021)

musa said:


> I don't think that moss is a problem. In contrast to algae it is even an indicator of a healthy root environment. To avoid it and still be able to see the roots I have a pot-in-pot system. A transparent pot stands in a opaque pot of the same size and form.


Does that make your pots/mix slower drying?


----------



## PamO (Mar 6, 2021)

musa said:


> I don't think that moss is a problem. In contrast to algae it is even an indicator of a healthy root environment. To avoid it and still be able to see the roots I have a pot-in-pot system. A transparent pot stands in a opaque pot of the same size and form.


great idea!


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 6, 2021)

no problem
not the same, but here I see more and more pots covered with moss


----------



## musa (Mar 7, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Does that make your pots/mix slower drying?


I have no comparison, but as my conditions are hot with medium humidity, they dry out rather quickly. I think the size of the pot has more influence on drying.


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2021)

The only negative to moss growing like that is the hassle of removing it from the roots when repotting - but I’m not certain it’s even necessary.


----------



## Brev (Mar 8, 2021)

I grow my walkerianas with sphagnum in clay pot and tree fern pot, both are doing excellent.


----------

